# *New* Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #43



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Bullets, Heroes, Neutron Bombs and Theories!

*Warning* There is an F-bomb dropped. Denton scolded me so I thought I should warn you.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-05-18T23_36_50-07_00


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Interesting theories guys. @Denton , I read an article the other day suggesting that it would not be the first time that a sitting president, in order to deflect troubles at home, went to war to rally the home folks around the flag. Squatch? Is the Trumpster that forward thinking and smart? Method to the Chaos? Good show.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Setting up the liberals for the Clinton, Obama take down sounds logical, i would really like to see Trump pull that off.....that would probably neutralize the deep state, Trump also needs to get Soros.....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

rstanek said:


> Setting up the liberals for the Clinton, Obama take down sounds logical, i would really like to see Trump pull that off.....that would probably neutralize the deep state, Trump also needs to get Soros.....


Just a theory that popped into my head but damn do I have my fingers crossed.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Not as satisfying as bear traps, but trapping Dems by any means is still trapping them.


----------

